# why on riders app shows surge, however none on drivers app?



## rdj666 (May 18, 2016)

Anyone notice this problem?


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

rdj666 said:


> Anyone notice this problem?


There is an up to 2 minute delay before rider info surge shows up on the driver app.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

The surge maps on the partner app are pretty buggy, even accounting for the delay. Sometimes you have to refresh or reload the app to see the surge boxes.


----------



## Sandshark (Mar 23, 2016)

I noticed this too. Yesterday, I had a rider mention a small surge on their app, while there was none on my end. So, later that evening, when I picked up someone on a 1.2x surge, I asked them about what their app said. The rider told me it was 1.5 on her phone. If there's a delay, does that mean uber keeps the difference? Apparently, I need to document every ride, and confirm every fare.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

If the ping is a surge fare, the amount of the surge should be indicated on the ping screen, which should be the surge that the rider agreed to.

You should receive whatever appears on the PING screen, not on the map screen. The map simply doesn't update in real time.


----------



## Wayne_brain (Jul 18, 2016)

Think UBER may be manufacturing surges to get more revenue from pax's?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

If it were that easy, they would just charge $5 per mile and get rich really quick.

It actually makes a lot of sense to charge higher rates at times of higher demand (or lower supply)...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rdj666 said:


> Anyone notice this problem?


We are being robbed !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sandshark said:


> I noticed this too. Yesterday, I had a rider mention a small surge on their app, while there was none on my end. So, later that evening, when I picked up someone on a 1.2x surge, I asked them about what their app said. The rider told me it was 1.5 on her phone. If there's a delay, does that mean uber keeps the difference? Apparently, I need to document every ride, and confirm every fare.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

rdj666 said:


> Anyone notice this problem?


Only pay attention to the rider app when it comes to surge.Uber will put red all over airports that don't surge.


----------

